# Cost to relocate to Auckland from Aus



## MindyG (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi all - we're planning to relocate to Auckland from rural Victoria (Aus) in December. We're waiting on some companies to quote on moving the contents of our 3BR house and I'd just like to know what others paid? I've seen estimates anywhere from a few hundred bucks (for a shared container) to $7-$10k... Thanks!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

MindyG said:


> Hi all - we're planning to relocate to Auckland from rural Victoria (Aus) in December. We're waiting on some companies to quote on moving the contents of our 3BR house and I'd just like to know what others paid? I've seen estimates anywhere from a few hundred bucks (for a shared container) to $7-$10k... Thanks!


I have done several international moves in the past few years from Australia & from Europe.

If you are prepared to pack & unpack it yourself you will save a lot of money. It can be done fairly easily. You can buy carton or the movers will supply them. Using loads of newspaper, corrugated cardboard & sheets towels, quilts etc to provide protection around your fragile things. Moving companies sell all manner of packing materials. Estimate how many cubic metres you have & get at least 4 different quotes., door to door if you can.
I have used OSS & Wridgeways in the past.

Keep in mind if your contents are worth shipping or not. You can always replace.


----------

